# Dim Bash Thread - Supersized Perspectives - the FA Side



## Duniwin (Jun 24, 2009)

We wanted to bring the topics we discussed in the bash workshops back to the Dimensions community for further discussion. A full list of the workshops is <<here>>, but this thread is for discussion based on the FA side of theSupersized Perspectives workshop specifically.

Use this thread to continue the discussion, give feedback, or bring up more topics you’d like to see covered in the future.

*Supersized Perspectives - the FA Side*
Leaders(Female): Falstaff400 (Dave G.), FAJohnny, Larry
This is a workshop in two parts: for the first hour, supersized women and those who are in a relationship with a supersized woman (or want to be) will meet in two separate groups. We’ll talk about issues such as hygiene, mobility, medical care, and communication, from our own perspectives. We’ll try to compile a list of resources and tips for people in similar situations.
In the second hour, the two groups will merge, and we’ll have a chance to ask the questions and share the concerns that arose during the first hour. (Women will start in Milan A, men in Milan B, then merge.)


----------

